# why do emo guys get all the girls?



## Vine_of_Sodom (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't mean just emo guys, but guys with skinny jeans who skateboard and fake dyed hair. etc. Can anyone give me a clue? It seems like the only reason guys do this is to get with girls and they dont really care about it.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Shallow guys generally pick up shallow girls.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

ohpewp said:


> Shallow guys generally pick up shallow girls.


+1


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I've seen this phenomenon...but I've seen it in guys just playing basketball on the street with no girls around. Kinda makes me feel old as I've never seen one my age try to pull of this look.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I know I'm showing my age here, but what's an emo kid?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> I know I'm showing my age here, but what's an emo kid?


I wouldn't know either if I didn't have a 21 year old sister. For some reason those few years difference really count for a lot. "Scene" is another term along with "JAP" which I'd certainly never heard of in high school. Young whippersnappers. :b

I don't actually know a strict definition. From a distance I'd say those that are a little melodramatic in everything they do. Definitely high school age.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Oh phew, then I don't feel so bad! I was under the impression they were similar to Goths, except more into music. :con 

And those other terms, never heard of 'em! Well, I've heard of JAP, as in a slur used for the Japanese from WWII (heh, I'm not that old), or to refer to females of the Jewish faith. But I don't think that's what you mean (at least I hope not!)


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't know. Maybe it's because its in teen magazine?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> ^ Oh phew, then I don't feel so bad! I was under the impression they were similar to Goths, except more into music. :con
> 
> And those other terms, never heard of 'em! Well, I've heard of JAP, as in a slur used for the Japanese from WWII (heh, I'm not that old), or to refer to females of the Jewish faith. But I don't think that's what you mean (at least I hope not!)


Oh gosh, no not the racial slur. I cringed too when I first heard it wanting to wash my sister's mouth out. :b She says it stands for "Japanese American Princess" which makes zero sense because she smacks the label on people who are not Japanese. But did I really expect a slang word to make sense?

Yes I think music (punk?) comes into play. Actually I kind of have a theory about the original question. Boys who dress/behave like that are straying from the stereotypical "manly" look and I wonder if maybe young girls see that as less threatening and more appealing. Kind of like why male celebrities with young faces (aka Orlando Bloom) get targeted for crushes. Just musing.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

seafolly said:


> Oh gosh, no not the racial slur. I cringed too when I first heard it wanting to wash my sister's mouth out. :b She says it stands for "Japanese American Princess" which makes zero sense because she smacks the label on people who are not Japanese. But did I really expect a slang word to make sense?


Interesting... I wonder how that became popular? Yeah, the other version, as you probably guessed, is "Jewish American Princess" (sorry, don't mean to offend anyone.)



> Yes I think music (punk?) comes into play. Actually I kind of have a theory about the original question. Boys who dress/behave like that are straying from the stereotypical "manly" look and I wonder if maybe young girls see that as less threatening and more appealing. Kind of like why male celebrities with young faces (aka Orlando Bloom) get targeted for crushes. Just musing.


Actually, that makes a lot of sense to me! You're probably right! :yes


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Emos still exist?


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

bezoomny said:


> Emos still exist?


I didn't know they were still around either, but I don't really keep up with what the kids are into.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Emos still exist?


i heard they were killed off with the dinosaurs.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i heard they were killed off with the dinosaurs.


 LOL:clap


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Emo chicks are Hot, but I am not there type. Not really anyones type :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Emo is so 1985.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Fake Dyed Hair?

LOL. I'm sorry i thought that was funny.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Um...this has not been something that I've noticed. Yeah, they have a group of friends usually or are well known but not every guy who had that style has had a girlfriend in my experience. Even if they did, the reason doesn't matter to me. Their business is their business and my business is my business!


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

It's just the 'cool' fad. I left school 11 years ago, I went past recently and the majority of kids are long haired, emo or emo-esque types. Totally different to mid - late 90's looks. So because it's more mainstream more emo's are scoring with each other I guess. My theory anyway.


----------



## herb the dolphin (Mar 26, 2010)

ohpewp said:


> Shallow guys generally pick up shallow girls.


You have to advertise according to your target market... who you really are comes later. More often than not, these trends appear because certain personalities exist... if you find one that you can pull off, then you have an advantage over someone without an easily identifiable hook.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I dont really go for emo guys =P


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know of anyone here that have the whole emo look..(it's not that 'in' around here anyways)

I usually attribute that to cosplay.


----------



## Stevep27 (Nov 20, 2009)

Emo chicks are cute. When I was in high school it was the goth kids.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have no idea what emo is and found Wikipedia to be quite unhelpful.

Perhaps someone could post a pic of a typical emo guy so I can see what sort of freak we're talking about here.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I have no idea what emo is and found Wikipedia to be quite unhelpful.
> 
> Perhaps someone could post a pic of a typical emo guy so I can see what sort of freak we're talking about here.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nemesis1 said:


>


That thing is male?

It can get girls and I can't!?! I'm nothing special, but I don't look like some f'ing freak who had a can of spray paint blow up in my face.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Not into emo guys at all - i'd run a mile from them


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

nemesis1 said:


>


:lol


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I didnt notice emo guys get all the chicks....


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

nemesis1 said:


>


Hahah. Mmm I can't resist them.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> Emo is so 1985.


I think you mean Eno (as in Brian Eno) is so 1985


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

layitontheline said:


> Hahah. Mmm I can't resist them.


Odd. I remember when I was in highschool, the "goths" were the most effeminite acting guys, reading all kinds of poetry and feeling victimized all the time...


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I think emo was a stupid term to begin with, and now people actually call themselves that, or at least online they do. The meaning has changed. How many teenage kids nowadays that would call themselves that actually know what the term means? I think it's more of a fashion than anything else. When I think "emo" in terms of music, I think Sunny Day Real Estate. They are slightly annoying but when they were new they were tolerable. The last "emo"-like band I was into was The Appleseed Cast. Nowadays it seems like it's just guys with whiney, boyish voices singing through voice modulation effects.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> I have no idea what emo is and found Wikipedia to be quite unhelpful.
> 
> Perhaps someone could post a pic of a typical emo guy so I can see what sort of freak we're talking about here.


this is the typical emo dude, who gets chicks










Though I noticed something, most girls who liked these guys back in high school are now dating completely different people. Its a fad and eventually (from what I've seen) will cut their hair and relize its not all just about looks.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

crayzyMed said:


> I didnt notice emo guys get all the chicks....


How would you even know if they got a chick when they look like ugly chicks?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

NotRealName said:


> this is the typical emo dude, who gets chicks


So a 110 pound stick figure with jet black hair covering the upper half of his face and nails painted black. He could paint her nails and she could do his.

I don't know how he'd do with girls, but I'm sure he could get in a girl's pants easily, with his sister's jeans being a perfect fit (assuming sis is real skinny too).:lol


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I have no idea what emo is and found Wikipedia to be quite unhelpful.
> 
> Perhaps someone could post a pic of a typical emo guy so I can see what sort of freak we're talking about here.


people who listen to too much rock music....no im only kidding lol

it's basically people who listen to only punk-rock bands like my chemical romance, the used, afi,ect...supposedly they cut their wrist,wear black make up, and cry a lot...it was a popular teen trend a few years ago (no disrespect to anyone that's emo)
they usually look like this though


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I do not understand this at all. Maybe it is similar to the bad boy thing. I know most of them are NOT badboys but maybe they seem...edgy or different or something? Sometimes girls are drawn to that.

Okay, I have to admit, I would totally date the main guy in Mariana's Trench. But it is based on him being hilarious, not him looking like a total idiot most days.
*







*


----------



## MADARA1GFRIEND (Nov 22, 2010)

because most girls now a days r into dark guys. Its also really in stile for the skinny jeans


----------



## MADARA1GFRIEND (Nov 22, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> So a 110 pound stick figure with jet black hair covering the upper half of his face and nails painted black. He could paint her nails and she could do his.
> 
> I don't know how he'd do with girls, but I'm sure he could get in a girl's pants easily, with his sister's jeans being a perfect fit (assuming sis is real skinny too).:lol


hott haha


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Women drain even the voidness of space from my lacking but still attending soul....

*waits


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Being an old fart I've seen this go in cycles several times over. First women get sick of cavemen types then a few years later they want Real Men then they get sick of Real Men again and then they go back. Its a cycle.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

Because a lot of girls like pretty boys in my experience.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's mostly a fad. When these guys get older they're going to start dressing normal again.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Its the "Lost Puppy Syndrome". Girls see these little half starved, depressed little gits and want to pick them up and hug the stuffing out of them and make them happy little puppies.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I fell so hard for an emo-prototype, back in the pre-emo days. He was hot and he said he had feelings. That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

I not so sure what's so negative about the look -- 'Clean Cut Corporate Guy' is also a look, but not anymore 'normal'. Are 'baggy jeans' really better than 'skinny jeans'?


----------



## Wookiee Slaver (Feb 10, 2009)

When I was in high school they had girl friends but they were sickingly pale and unwashed white girls. Personally, I prefer any girl to white girls, but the ones they had were beyond redemption.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Walks in thread, notices all the hate being thrown about, slowly walks back out hoping no one noticed.


*I've been called an emo recently lol, although I don't associate myself with it


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Cause they look funny ...


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

successful said:


> people who listen to too much rock music....no im only kidding lol
> 
> it's basically people who listen to only punk-rock bands like my chemical romance, the used, afi,ect...supposedly they cut their wrist,wear black make up, and cry a lot...it was a popular teen trend a few years ago (no disrespect to anyone that's emo)
> they usually look like this though


Am I the only one tripping out that their is not a single white, black or asian in that entire audience.... Is this in like Ecuador?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Is this true? What is the age limit to be emo?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

This is not true at all.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I was emo in high school and I did get girls because of it. There weren't a lot of emo guys in my school other than me so naturally all the girls who were into it went to me. Too bad I didn't like emo/scene chicks and they sucked in bed. And it was mostly freshmen who liked emos. Then people grew up and hated emos.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I was gonna go on a rant on how that trend is long dead by now. Then I realised this thread was from 2010 :lol


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

This thread was created half a decade ago . It's no longer relevant to our generation . LOL


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It's all about lumbersexuals now. I knew plaid would make a come back.. if I just waited long enough :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Apparently I like emo guys, but it's really just long hair I like. And also apparently long hair + dark hair = emo.

Opps I mean, I like guys who dress like lumberjacks now, obviously. Silly me. (Not really though, and good job the sexy lumberjacks can distract all the other women while I... Sit... In my bedroom... Playing video games. Yeah.)

Though yeah, as a teenager mostly just guys who dressed in various forms of the same style as I did (not emo, just alternative clothes) and long/longish hair.

Everyone called me an emo back then though, well initially goth, then emo started so I became emo to them. Lol people..



Kiba said:


> Am I the only one tripping out that their is not a single white, black or asian in that entire audience.... Is this in like Ecuador?


Mexico.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Apparently I like emo guys, but it's really just long hair I like. And also apparently long hair + dark hair = emo.
> 
> Opps I mean, I like guys who dress like lumberjacks now, obviously. Silly me. (Not really though, and good job the sexy lumberjacks can distract all the other women while I... Sit... In my bedroom... Playing video games. Yeah.)


How about, a lumberjack with long black hair, and a godly beard.. who plays video games?

Honestly though, when I first read about lumbersexuals I thought it was a joke, I get a kick out of these trends and wonder what is going to be next. Is there anything left?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

zonebox said:


> How about, a lumberjack with long black hair, and a godly beard.. who plays video games?
> 
> Honestly though, when I first read about lumbersexuals I thought it was a joke, I get a kick out of these trends and wonder what is going to be next. Is there anything left?


Sure, but not a big fan of beards so probably not with the beard generally but depends on overall effect.

Well you see what happens is all the women get together and have a vote about it. Next time I think it will be something to do with elves, or space, or maybe like duck t-shirts? I haven't really decided but I plan to take over the base of operations and enforce all my own rules. If you want to be popular with women, I'd seriously suggest investing in a duck t-shirt now, it's surely only a matter of time.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sure, but not a big fan of beards so probably not with the beard generally but depends on overall effect.
> 
> Well you see what happens is all the women get together and have a vote about it. Next time I think it will be something to do with elves, or space, or maybe like duck t-shirts? I haven't really decided but I plan to take over the base of operations and enforce all my own rules. If you want to be popular with women, I'd seriously suggest investing in a duck t-shirt now, it's surely only a matter of time.


If you combine elves and space..

I'm in, not for the women, but just because they are cool I won't do duck t-shirts though. Medieval attire, with a bit of plaid mind you :lol I'm partial to wizard robes, with cool runes, and spell components hanging out of the dozens of pockets.

You know, that is actually one trend I would rather enjoy.. Hooded robes, why have they not come back in style for the past few centuries?


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sure, but not a big fan of beards so probably not with the beard generally but depends on overall effect.
> 
> Well you see what happens is all the women get together and have a vote about it. Next time I think it will be something to do with elves, or space, or maybe like duck t-shirts? I haven't really decided but I plan to take over the base of operations and enforce all my own rules. If you want to be popular with women, I'd seriously suggest investing in a duck t-shirt now, it's surely only a matter of time.


Duck shirts like this?









You should just find the guys you like and make them wear duck shirts.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

zonebox said:


> If you combine elves and space..
> 
> I'm in, not for the women, but just because they are cool I won't do duck t-shirts though. Medieval attire, with a bit of plaid mind you :lol I'm partial to wizard robes, with cool runes, and spell components hanging out of the dozens of pockets.
> 
> You know, that is actually one trend I would rather enjoy.. Hooded robes, why have they not come back in style for the past few centuries?


These robes could work. I don't know, people are clearly insane, robes should come back immediately. With ducks on. just kidding.

Hmm well that leaves us with Vulcans, or Eldar:










That could work.










Hopefully the style wouldn't include setting fire to everything in your path.

or dark Eldar










Looks a bit like he's searching for the one ring, probably a bad choice...










Necrotic.. Looks like he belongs in undercity....










Better.



losthismarbles said:


> Duck shirts like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is amazing. Yes.

edit: wait that's a platypus. :O lies!


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I like the direction this thread is taking, emo's and now Warhammer 40k lol.

Edit: and platypuses xD


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Neptunus said:


> I know I'm showing my age here, but what's an emo kid?


neptunus ):


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> These robes could work. I don't know, people are clearly insane, robes should come back immediately. With ducks on. just kidding.
> 
> Hmm well that leaves us with Vulcans, or Eldar:


Eldar? You heretical heathen. 
Praise the God-Emperor!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sure, but not a big fan of beards so probably not with the beard generally but depends on overall effect.
> 
> Well you see what happens is all the women get together and have a vote about it. Next time I think it will be something to do with elves, or space, or maybe like duck t-shirts? I haven't really decided but I plan to take over the base of operations and enforce all my own rules. If you want to be popular with women, I'd seriously suggest investing in a duck t-shirt now, it's surely only a matter of time.


I can't wait for the beard fad to be over.

also, weird bump.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Holly molasses, that is a weird bump.

beards are itchy and too warm.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I can't wait for the beard fad to be over.
> 
> also, weird bump.


You need to raise this issue in the next 'what women find attractive' meeting. I too am finding this whole beard fad a tad jarring - but for slightly different reasons. It use to be the case that only venerable computer programmers would have them:










That and wizards:










So yeah,don't get me started on the time that I tried to discuss the advantages of RISC based architectures with a bearded fellow - and all I got for my troubles was to be drenched by a warm cup of Starbucks coffee and a smack to the face with his copy of The Great Gatsby. Not a good day, let me tell you.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Beards will always rule, mwahahaha.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> You need to raise this issue in the next 'what women find attractive' meeting. I too am finding this whole beard fad a tad jarring - but for slightly different reasons. It use to be the case that only venerable computer programmers would have them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. That's the thing, though. I love when fuzzy old men have beards. They are badass and/or cute! Bearded hipsters makes me angry! Can you imagine what I see on the streets of Sweden? Urgh. No! You are not a hobo! Your clothes are all designer brands, so stop with this bull****! They think that they look manly and egdy but they just look pretentious and stupid. I want to set all their beards on fire. Their snot-coloured beards.

disclaimer: I have nothing against zz top

ps. I want to adress that I know that there are several types of beard hipsters(the lumber jack is already passé Sweden). The ones I'm the most disgusted by are the bearded fashionistas.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

According to what study?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Is emo still a thing?

I assumed young whippersnappers would deem it very old hat these days.


----------

